
Clooney and Partners Sell Tequila to Diageo for $1B - jgalt212
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-21/diageo-to-acquire-casamigos-tequila-brand-for-up-to-1-billion
======
jgalt212
Assuming, wholesale prices 50% of retail, I get this sale to come out at 20X
sales. High, but given its growth rate not crazy high.

